# In search of surf fishermen



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The Hudson River Fishermen’s Association is looking for a few surf fishermen who wish to become part of a team of surf fishermen to compete in the ASAC, interclub surf fishing tournaments and other tournaments up and down the New Jersey coast. The HRFA in many cases, pays for the registration fees and bait for tournaments for these events. Some of these tournaments are competitive and some are just set up for camaraderie and the love of surf fishing. Many times we just get together for fun.

If you are highly skilled as a surf fisherman or just starting out. The HRFA surf team maybe for you. It does not matter where you live or fish. With today’s technology, communication is very easy. To be eligible, all you need to do is join the HRFA for $25.00 for a whole year. Membership entitles you to discounts at Betty and Nicks, Dock Outfitters, Grumpy’s B/T, Scotts B/T, the fisherman’s Den, the Outdoorsman, Cabby’s B/T, Fisherman’s Headquarters and many many more B/T stores and online sites. And, much much more!

You are not required to go to any HRFA meetings, they are there for you and for your education and enjoyment. If you are interested, please send an e-mail to [email protected]
:fishing:


----------

